
Gist: Docker and Nginx with dynamic virtual host - morgangiraud
https://gist.github.com/morgangiraud/9c49d596991dbb47be6b52bfa3bce862
======
morgangiraud
Hi people, OP here,

I finally find a solution with docker for mac to have an easy way to plug
different virtual host to my Nginx on OSX dynamically.

Feedback welcome!

